# Wally the corpse



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

My first prop! Walgreens "Wally" Skeleton with Allen's Corpsing technique.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great. perfect placement of the spider... creeps me out.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Nice work. ...and the spider on the face is a nice touch. Awesome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the same reaction when I scrolled to the second shot - "Eww, spider!"

I like the added touch of the tuft of hair clinging forlornly to his scalp.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

MMmmmmm....and he tastes like chocolate!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Very creepy... I love how the eyes seem to pop out!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the corpse, I like the spiders.


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

Too bad you can never find a spider that wants to work a haunt on Halloween...good job on the corpsing. If you want to age his bones a bit, I used some Minwax pine stain...it does a good yellowing effect.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great! Is that Marty Feldman?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks great. Very icky. But can I suggest a little dry-brushing to bring out the details in the skin.


----------



## lollypopholly (Oct 12, 2011)

good job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool prop, nice job. I also agree about the spiders too, they look great on him.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Creepy Halloween Prop!
Nothing like an eyeball sucking spider to get the Tots!


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

I did a better job with the dry brushing on the torso and limbs. Got kinda lazy on the head. My favorite part about this project is you could always go back and add more plastic and paint later.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great! Love that spider!


----------

